# Got my Dynaudio MC 15 ("the high end multimedia speaker") - review



## warpdriver

For a long time I was not satisfied with the sound I was getting from my computer speakers. I went through a few Logitech, Cambridge Soundworks, Creative, Altec, Klipsch "computer" speakers and they all were fine for gaming and Windows sound bites, but I decided to get serious with my computer sound, something I consider "hifi" quality.

 I am pretty happy with the Headroom Micro stack as my source connected to my AKG K701 (prolly going to try some Denons next), but I had to get rid of my Logitech speakers (I liked the Logitech Z-10's cool and informative LCD display, the sound was less than satisfactory). I also considered getting a separate integrated amp paired with one of the sets of bookshelf speakers that I still have lying around. I tried out my Epos ELS3 (great little speakers), but for some reason I was still very dissatisfied. I think their sound as nearfield was a bit too bright. Placed on the hard reflective desk they sounded weak, lacked focus, and sounded crass. Also, my criteria is that I wanted something to simplify my setup (no big full sized amps) as I have been on a binge to reduce the clutter around my desk. I had settled with the compact Parasound Zamp which seemed ideal for that.

 To further my reduce clutter goal, first I replaced my fax, scanner and printer with an all-in-one printer. Now the speakers.

 But as I thought about it, I decided I wanted a set of good quality active monitors. Preferably something that would be good as general use speakers even if run subwoofer-less. Also, I wanted something decent that I would not be tempted to upgrade from for a long time. Lastly, it had to be still compact enough, have some desk appeal, and satisfy my ears even compared to the B&W's I use in my full size HT/music system.

 The two speakers that I really was intrigued by were the Adam A7 and Dyaudio BM5A, both top quality pro studio monitors with approx $1000USD pair street price. Both are serious monitors, but are starting to get too large and the look was a bit too "studio-centric". I also considered the Audioengine line, and the NHT M-00 monitors which were both promising in the $400 range, but I felt I should still aim higher. I looked the list of brands making good studio monitors like Tannoy, KRK, Yamaha, M-Audio etc. A quick visit to my local music store had a lineup of studio monitors and I tried a few of them but I was starting to get a headache from the selection and choice.

 Learning there was a newer Dynaudio BM5A Compact model which was a much smaller version of the regular BM5A, it seemed like the ideal candidate given the reputation of the Dynaudio line. I then found out there was a consumer version introduced last year of the BM5A Compact, with unbalanced (RCA) inputs, a grill to hide the drivers, and stands too. This was called the *MC 15*. This seemed like the ideal candidate. I found a dealer (gramophone.ca) that had them in stock. After I realized I was getting a nice tax refund, I decided to take the gamble on the MC 15. I hadn't heard this compact version of the BM5A but I didn't think it could be that different from the full size one.

 These speakers are _$1299 USD _($1369 CAD) for what is basically a 2 way compact monitor with a 6 inch bass driver, and a Esotec soft silk dome tweeter with the proprietary secret coating. Dynaudio speakers are all very much on the spendy side. Their cheapest plain jane 2 way (passive) home audio Audience 42 mini-monitor is something like $800, so $1299 for this active monitor seems to be in the ballpark. Dynaudio designs and manufactures their own drivers (in fact, their drivers are used in many other brands' high end speakers). While they will never win any value contest, the fact that these speakers have TWO 50W amps in each speaker (biamping each driver), this is a SERIOUS monitor, more than capable of supplying ample volume even when used as far field monitor. No made in China stuff here, this thing is made in Denmark. I lol'ed when I saw the box, it actually says "Made in Denmark - Danes don't lie"

 Technical Specifications MC 15 

 – Compact active monitor loudspeaker for multimedia listening
 – Two integrated 50 watt amplifiers
 – Soft dome fabric tweeter for smooth high frequency response
 – MSP mid/bass driver for powerful mid and low frequency response
 – Analogue RCA input (gold plated) for flexibility and easy connection 
 to audio sources
 – Adjustable for various applications and listening positions (variable
 high pass filter, 3-band-equalizer, input sensitivity)
 – Solid metal angling plinth for optimising dispersion (included)
 – Expandable via additional MC 15 loudspeakers
 – Bass response may be augmented through a Subwoofer (optional)
 – Detachable cloth grille (included)
 – Detachable power cord (included)

 System Two-way active speaker 
 Frequency Response (± 3 dB) 55 Hz–21 kHz 
 Input level (85 dB SPL @1 m) 16 dBu RMS @ 0 dB setting 
 Power consumption Idle: 10 Watt /90 Watt max. 
 Amplifier power 2 x 50 Watt 
 Enclosure Principle Bass reflex 
 Internal Cabinet Volume 4,8 liters 
 Woofer 150 mm (5.9") magnesium silicate polymer cone (MSP),
 75 mm (3") pure aluminium voice coil 
 Tweeter Esotec 28 mm (1.1") soft dome, magnetic fluid, pure aluminium voice coil 
 Crossover frequency 1500 Hz 
 Crossover slope 6 dB / oct 
 Weight (net.) 7 kg 
 Dimensions (W x H x D) 170 x 260 x 235 mm
 6.7" x 10.2" x 9.3" 

 As this monitor is really a reiteration of their BM5A monitor, it still has the controls from that pro model. The input sensitivity switch, customizable low pass filter for use with the optional MC250 sub, three band EQ (bass, mids, highs). The mid EQ cut adjustment is useful if you are using the speaker on a desk where you can reduce the peakiness in the mids that can occur with some placements. The speaker itself has a very solid synthetic baffle and thick MDF cabinet. Everything feels top rate here, as you would expect for the price. The solid metal stands aim the speaker perfectly at your ear.

 Well how does it sound? I don't want to try to describe the sound so early especially since Dynaudio tends to recommend long break-in periods for their higher end speakers, but intially I would say it's a fairly airy sound. It has enough foundation in the bass (-3dB at 55Hz) that you might not feel the need to add the companion sub. I think for nearfield, I'd suggest you use the -1dB adjustment for the treble. Also, the speaker is rear slot ported and it feels a bit heavy in the midbass if you put these near the back wall. Mids are solid and there seems to be a good integration of the bass to mids and treble. No real mid droop common to so many compact speakers. I might add a bit more after I've had a chance to break these in and understand its limitations, but so far, very impressive. I would not recommend this speaker for the value conscientious as that's not its mission. It was designed first as a monitoring tool with accuracy as its goal, and it really is better than any "computer" or "iPod" speaker without a doubt. You do pay a price for the Dynaudio brand as they are a premium brand but there is no doubt this is a premium sounding speaker. It has a refined sound with good accuracy and solid build.







 Clickable thumbnails

























 Edit:
 Three weeks later. I left the speakers running during the day for a few hours each day. I like to do this regardless of the need to break-in because I also want to make sure there aren't any defects in the speaker right away. I don't really notice a big change in the sound but then again my detailed sound memory is pretty short. I haven't changed my opinion much, and I like the speaker even more that I have had time to wring it through a lot of my music collecton.

 I listen to these speakers in the same position as shown in my snapshots but aimed just slightly toward my ears. There is a wall immediately behind them so there is going to be some boundary gain, but my head is about 2.5 feet from the tweeter.

 These speakers are very honest. I think their response may have a slight bit of U shaped frequency response. But I would not describe the speaker as bright nor warm, it is tonally well balanced. Compared to my B&W CM1's, they are a just tad more forward in its detail. Imaging sounds expanive and uniform. The treble is very smooth, the "tizz" of high hats is just right, metallicky but not too brash. I listen to these speakers for long periods and I don't feel any sense of fatigue. The bass is well weighted and has a smooth rolloff below 55Hz with response down to 45Hz, to my ears, in-room. I sense a bit of upper midrange (lower treble) lift that comes across as some coarseness sometimes but it's not bothersome or even noticeable most of the time. I think I prefer the speaker with the bass switch set to -2dB for my particular placement to alleviate some of the bloom in the upper midbass. The detail in the mids and highs is very good, I can hear and separate the instruments easily. There isn't the sense of artificial detail that some speakers employ. I tried and preferred the -1dB setting for the treble when I had the speakers perfectly on-axis but after some experimentation, I prefer a slightly off axis position with the treble switch back to neutral and still sounds balanced. The bass of this speaker is not particular extended but I think one can be happy without a sub if you are just using this speaker for music. You'll never forget that it's a small speaker though, it about as extended as basically any bookshelf speaker of similar size. You'll still be tapping your toes when a bass heavy track calls on it to deliver the bass. Dynamics are very good, the speaker holds its own when the big peaks hit, never sounding congested or boxy with any volume that's reasonable for a small room application. 

 However, I'm so used to hearing a bit more bass so I still decided to augment them with a decent quality minisub. I really wanted to keep things as small as possible so I picked the Velodyne Microvee which adds just a *touch* more output in the 35-50 Hz range where this speaker starts to roll off. The sub has a -3dB point of 38Hz, and I was able to carefully tune it so that the frequency response is +/-3dB from 38Hz all the way up to 120Hz with carefully setting of the level and crossover control.

 So, is this speaker everything I had hoped for? Yes. It's more than I set out to spend but I have no regrets at all. To call it a multimedia speaker brings connotations of low quality, this thing is the real deal. A high grade active monitor for the desktop that has sonic qualities that are presentative of any good bookshelf speaker and a level of refinement which can only come from a company who makes genuine hifi speakers.


----------



## musicmind

Thanks for the review and the great pics. Very nice setup.
 I had been considering the Dynaudios myself, having heard that they have great bass performance for their size. Nice to see they have included a front grill cover to protect the drivers. 

 Hope you tell us more as you burn them in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the new speaker


----------



## infinitesymphony

The tweeters are usually made by Esotec.

 I'm a fan of Dynaudio. While their speakers aren't entirely accurate (a bit cool throughout the mid-range according to freefield measurements), they sound very transparent. I've used a pair of BM15As for long periods of time in a studio environment and they're the only monitors that seemed to disappear. They were the monitors least likely to induce fatigue. I think that coolness in the midrange is done on purpose almost like a loudness curve, and to take into account the imperfect acoustic nature of most room designs. Most people don't hear it as coolness in the midrange (including me)... They think that the midrange is fine and that the speakers are simply light and "airy."


----------



## dura

I love dynaudious. Had a set of audience 52 for years, it wasi mpressive how this little speakers drove my 40 m2 living room. For the last 4 years I've had Dynaudio 122, a very nice speaker, basically a audience 42 with extra midbass speaker. Clear, spatious yet never sharp.


----------



## Dr.Love

Very cool!

 You're going to be loving them even more when those speakers break in!


----------



## ixeo

very nice setup. definately desk friendly. US$1299 seems like a steep price to pay but well worth it for what i can see from the pictures. you *might* be able to do better if you DIY for the same amount of money with *a lot* of hours thrown in.

 how's the dynamics? 50watt per channel doesn't seem much since dynaudio drivers are known to be power hungry


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ixeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 50watt per channel doesn't seem much since dynaudio drivers are known to be power hungry_

 

They are actually 100W per channel (2x50W Per speaker, biamped)

 The dynamics are great, not using my headphones nearly as much now


----------



## ixeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are actually 100W per channel (2x50W Per speaker, biamped)

 The dynamics are great, not using my headphones nearly as much now_

 

sweet. yeah likewise..i only use my headphones in the office these days. i run a usb dac, an integrated amplifier and psb bookshelves. i have no space on my table but it's well worth it. lol. wish i could have gotten your dyns, then at least i'd have space to work with.


----------



## feverfive

Stumbled upon your review after doing a Google search... Thanks for your impressions. Suffering a case of upgradeitis myself, I am looking hard at the MC 15's...I've owned my AudioEngine A5's for only a month, and they are terrific, but I know myself, and will want to upgrade soon--relegating my A5's to either being sold or used in my office at work..


----------



## Hopstretch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stumbled upon your review after doing a Google search... Thanks for your impressions. Suffering a case of upgradeitis myself, I am looking hard at the MC 15's...I've owned my AudioEngine A5's for only a month, and they are terrific, but I know myself, and will want to upgrade soon--relegating my A5's to either being sold or used in my office at work.._

 

Cut out the intermediate steps and go straight to Spendor or Harbeth with a good outboard amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and please PM me if you do decide to sell your A5s.


----------



## warpdriver

Are you not happy with the A5's? They are really sweet and at 1/3 the price of the Dynaudio but yet have a very good sound, they are very impressive value. I think Hopstretch above does have a good point....they are a million good ways to go if you are willing to do an outboard amp with bookshelf speakers. I'm not convinced that most bookshelf speakers sound right nearfield though...which is why I decided to go with a nearfield powered monitor.

 I have no regrets at all with my MC15...I would do it again if I had to.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you not happy with the A5's? They are really sweet and at 1/3 the price of the Dynaudio but yet have a very good sound, they are very impressive value. I think Hopstretch above does have a good point....they are a million good ways to go if you are willing to do an outboard amp with bookshelf speakers. I'm not convinced that most bookshelf speakers sound right nearfield though...which is why I decided to go with a nearfield powered monitor.

 I have no regrets at all with my MC15...I would do it again if I had to._

 

It makes me clearly NOT an "audiophile", but I just don't wanna deal w/ amps/pre-amps/etc... Plus, figuring out system synergy just isn't w/in my grasp (I'm a lawyer--actually, a litigation manager, not a techie); I'll have a hard enough time trying to figure out how to connect a different set of powered speakers to my Apogee Duet!! Then, throw a sub into the mix...ugh..

 I LOVE my A5's, just to be clear about it. I have zero issues w/ them. Given the price, they are a wonder to me. I have gone nearly to the point of being a shill for AudioEngine in recommending them here, other forums & to people I know. But, I need something simple for my office at work anyway, and my aforementioned upgradeitis leads me to something like the MC15's for home.


----------



## warpdriver

Yeah, I agree with your goal. You can see in my pix that I wanted a simple desktop arrangement. I have a USB 0404 USB now as my source at the moment but the sound seems to go mute sometimes with the Vista drivers which is very annoying, so I'm actually thinking of replacing it with something else....just ordered a NuForce Icon to give that a try.

 I have heard the A5 briefly. They have a different sort of sound, more analytical, very good microdynamics. Very clean overall with a very transparent midrange. As I said, they are a great value....they make my MC15 seem overpriced. In fact, if I were to recommend a speaker to a friend, I would just say get the A5. 
 What the Dynaudio does best is that it's very transparent, tight and unfatiguing. And with the EQ options, you can really dial in the best sound for any particular placement which was a big concern of mine (getting it to sound good on my desktop). I don't think about whether I could have done better for my money, I just enjoy the sound they put out. Being a Dynaudio made for studio use, I expect to get YEARS of good sound out of it

 BTW: I did add a high quality MicroVee sub to my setup to fill in the below 50Hz range


----------



## feverfive

^^ Yeah, I was eyeing-up your sub as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read some great things about the MicroVee


----------



## razer

Btw, I'am curious as to how you connect the sub to the MC15. Does it have 2 RCA ports for u to plug the speakers into? I'am thinking of adding a sub for my MC15's and am considering the 250 sub by dynaudio...


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *razer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Btw, I'am curious as to how you connect the sub to the MC15. Does it have 2 RCA ports for u to plug the speakers into? I'am thinking of adding a sub for my MC15's and am considering the 250 sub by dynaudio..._

 

Basically yes. It has a minijack in, minijack out (it's a pass through, so even if the sub is off, the speakers get the signal).

 With other subs, you use the line-in, line-out the same way, but if the sub you choose doesn't have a line out, you can just split the signal using a RCA Y splitter.


----------



## razer

Oh...I see. Cause I've got a dynaudio dealer pretty close to my place and I was thinking of popping by and getting the 250sub since the Microvee is not available in Mars.


----------



## captian73

Thanks for the review. I've dreamed about the BMA5's for a while, but I only found out about these today. They retail at £355 (about half the BMA5 price), but i love gut thumping bass. I always remember a long, long time ago, when i heard a pair of Dynaudio speakers, although they were bookshelf speakers, i was quite literally looking for the sub. 

 What i'm looking for is a lot of bass, with little space. I want something as small as possible that can kick. I'm looking at getting a new ipod, so i was looking at the B&W zeppelin. Do you think the MC 15's will satisfy my need for gut thumping bass...i.e. do the MC 15's follow in the footsteps of its bigger brothers?

 I don't want heaps of wires and cables, and black boxes everywhere, and i want a bit of portability, that's why i bought my Beosound 1, but do you think these would be for me?


----------



## warpdriver

Nope, if you like to hear bass, I doubt these will come anywhere near satisfying you. The bass basically rolls off below 50Hz rapidly. These are tiny speakers compared to almost everything else Dynaudio makes.

 I like solid but not overblown bass. So I decided to add the Velodyne sub to the setup to augment the bass. The speaker has EQ switches so I guess you could set the bass to +2 which would help

 I'd recommend the larger BM5A instead, this MC 15 is based on the _BM5A Compact_, not the standard BM5A. The regular BM5A is larger but still easy to deal with on a desk, and will be more satisfying in the bass

 Are they really only £355? That's an excellent price. Here in North America, the BM5A is cheaper than the MC15 because the BM5A are sold at music stores which tend to discount more than hifi dealers that carry the MC15.


----------



## captian73

as far as i can see £335 not £355, that's the price, but it seems fairly low for a pair Dynaudio's. I can't think that they would be any worse than the B&W Zeppelin speaker thingy!

Special Offers - Audio T
 (please leave a pair for me)

 i know the BMA5's are £669, so maybe the price is wrong. If they are £335, then happy days


----------



## captian73

So £660 according to audio T. £669 for the BMA5's...i'll go for the BMA 5's i think.


----------



## edisonwu

Hi, warpdriver, I am from calgary. Where did you get your MC15?


----------



## captian73

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *edisonwu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, warpdriver, I am from calgary. Where did you get your MC15?_

 

as far as i can tell, Dynaudio's aren't available online. Its a matter of going on the site and hunting down your local dynaudio dealer. I got mine used from a hi-fi chain. my local store had them for £730. I got mine ex-dem for £560.... i think. 

 My Beosound 1 had served its purpose, and it was time ofr a change. The dynaudio's aren't the be all and end all, but they sound brilliant. As SQ goes, the best purchase I've ever made. 

 The BM5.??? you can go on ebay and get them. There is a slight difference in that the MC use an RCA cable, where the BM5a use an XLR cable. xlr to 3.5mm, Electronics items on eBay.com

 Maybe in hindsight, the BM5a would be a better choice, but i'm happy with the MC15.


----------



## dex85

how do you guys control the volume? will pc soundcard's software volume slider work or some pre-amp is needed?


----------



## captian73

i just plug them staright from what ever source i have via a 3.5 jack or phono plugs. as long as you have some means of controling the volume, you won't need a preamp


----------



## dex85

ok, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just to be absolutely sure, you did try to plug them into the pc soundcard, right?


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dex85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just to be absolutely sure, you did try to plug them into the pc soundcard, right?_

 

Yes, it will work perfectly.

 The only caveat is that if you are buying a speaker of this high quality, you might want something better than the average PC soundcard. An outboard soundcard like the Emu 0404 USB is a great match. Something like a Zero DAC has a volume control as well


----------



## warpdriver

The new Focus 110 Active is based on their consumer Focus 110 audiophile compact bookshelf.

 Price $2500 (the passive version is around $1600 I believe)

Dynaudio - Authentic Fidelity

http://www.dynaudio.com/eng/pdf/DYN_...INT_screen.pdf






 The Focus line is definitely a great sounding speaker, so this Focus 110A should be a noticeable upgrade over the MC15. The tweeter on this line is at least a couple of generations newer than the MC15 Esotec tweeter


----------



## captian73

another reason for my wife to leave me!!


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new Focus 110 Active is based on their consumer Focus 110 audiophile compact bookshelf._

 

Another alternative is the Focal CMS-50 for about $1K, if you like low level detail and high quality bass from a small package. Designing for mixing, the front port and EQ make them usable in any room.

 I guess the Al tweeter is a step down from the Be but it's still sweet. More transparent, less boomy and easier to place than my Dynaudio BM5A monitors which have a rear port.

 Best desktop sound I've ever had (that actually fits on a desktop). Recent award described Focal Professional CMS50 wins MIPA award against Genelec 6010 and Event Opal


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another alternative is the Focal CMS-50 for about $1K, if you like low level detail and high quality bass from a small package. Designing for mixing, the front port and EQ make them usable in any room._

 

I've gotta check those out sometime. I like the idea of a front port.


----------



## julius_the_cat

It is nice to place the monitors right up against the wall. In addition, the rubber decoupling pad keeps the bass tight on a regular desktop which might lack weight/rigidity. The front feet fit right into the rubber pad and allow you to aim the tweeters at your ears (like the stand on the MC15). The 160 hz notch filter eliminates the mid bass boom from the desktop reflection. 

 I also really like the front gain controls on both monitors, to center the stereo image just right (likely it's my ears but many recordings really respond with slight adjustments in relative gain and the result is better depth and 3-D effect).

 Apologies for hijacking and rambling, but these monitors seem to be well-designed and work well on a computer desktop. FWIW.


----------



## Scrith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dynamics are great, not using my headphones nearly as much now_

 

Same for me...I got into computer audio with headphones, and had some very, very nice equipment. But once I started using some nice speakers, I stopped using headphones, except at work. Headphones are great...but speakers can give you a much more natural sound that is more relaxing, in my opinion. Hopefully they won't kick me off this site for saying that!


----------



## endless402

^ i only use my headphones for like...30min a day at night, where as hours on my speakers


----------



## kellybundy110

eye spy a speedmaster


----------



## fomoz

would you guys say that the MC-15 monitors + MC-250 sub is a good desktop setup for EDM and movies? i think i would be using something like a Burson HA-160D as the pre-amp (does this make a difference?).


----------



## disruptfam

Would also like to know ^


----------



## warpdriver

can't go wrong with the matching Dynaudio sub. it's tailor made for the MC15 since the rolloff characteristics match the speakers without the need for an external crossover

  
  Quote: 





disruptfam said:


> Would also like to know ^


----------



## trog

Quote: 





fomoz said:


> would you guys say that the MC-15 monitors + MC-250 sub is a good desktop setup for EDM and movies? i think i would be using something like a Burson HA-160D as the pre-amp (does this make a difference?).


 


  entry level HDMI in/out AVR
  2 x Infinity Primus P152
  good performing/musical Hsu sub?
   
  much cheaper, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, multiple A/V connections, upgradable to 7.1 configuration, etc....a bad sub ruins your music/audio experience tbh


----------



## castlevania32

Can someone make a short resumé comparing : A5, airmotiv4 and theses ?


----------



## fomoz

trog said:


> entry level HDMI in/out AVR
> 2 x Infinity Primus P152
> good performing/musical Hsu sub?
> 
> much cheaper, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, multiple A/V connections, upgradable to 7.1 configuration, etc....a bad sub ruins your music/audio experience tbh



I got 2x Dynaudio BM 12A + BM 14S and it sounds like this: FUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## FieldEffect

I just picked up some BM5A's and I love them. I noticed the MC15, but couldn't quite figure out why it was $300 more. There's not nearly as much information about the MC15 online. Does it have a centralized volume control that the BM5A's don't? Or is the price difference due to the smaller size?


----------



## captian73

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> I just picked up some BM5A's and I love them. I noticed the MC15, but couldn't quite figure out why it was $300 more. There's not nearly as much information about the MC15 online. Does it have a centralized volume control that the BM5A's don't? Or is the price difference due to the smaller size?


 

 The MC15 have a (simple) RCA inputs, which are more of a traditional cables for home audio, instead of a XLR inputs which are professional/studio based inputs.
   
  When i had my speakers, i had the Chord iChord. Very fast sound, if at the cost of bass, but good cable all the same;
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=chord+ichord&_sacat=0&_sop=16&_odkw=chord+ichrod&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
   
  But the other difference if my memory serves me right, is the overall specs. The BM5A hits a little lower, a little deeper and its a bit bigger.
   
  I do miss my MC15, but the radiator on my car went at 147,000 miles and i had to replace it. I would say that I would buy a pair of Dynaudio's again, however i'm going into car audio and i'm learning about acoustics etc for my business. So i've switched from headphones, my site fakeheadphones.com (but not giving it up) and I'm going into the car audio scene, and I know the UK distributor for Dynaudio car speakers. In the car audio world Dynaudio are seen as near unbeatable in terms of performance and SQ (Sound Quality) .. SQ being a car audio term.
   
  However I'm learning from one of the best car audio engineers, and i've dedicated a site to him (peteybox.com), and when he can do this with a 4" speaker (see link below) I'm struggling to justify why i would need to buy a pair of speakers again. But if i had to, it would be Dynaudio!
   
  Headphones on!! Listen to the sound when 'SuperSteve' is talking.
   
  http://peteybox.com/home-audio/ - watch the first video - My Other Listening Room – A Taster


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *captian73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the car audio world Dynaudio are seen as near unbeatable in terms of performance and SQ (Sound Quality) .. SQ being a car audio term.
> 
> http://peteybox.com/home-audio/ - watch the first video - My Other Listening Room – A Taster


 
   
  Those transmission line enclosures are impressive. I wish I had space for a woodworking shop like that. Seems like one could have a lot of fun experimenting with enclosures.
   
  And I agree about Dyns in an automotive environment. I had a Dyn system 220 in my last car, but unfortunately I let it go along with the car. I somewhat regret that and I've been thinking about picking up another set.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> I just picked up some BM5A's and I love them. I noticed the MC15, but couldn't quite figure out why it was $300 more. There's not nearly as much information about the MC15 online. Does it have a centralized volume control that the BM5A's don't? Or is the price difference due to the smaller size?


 
  they are only more expensive because they include stands and grille. Otherwise they are identical to these
   
http://dynaudioprofessional.com/bm-series/monitors/bm5a-compact/ except have RCA unbal inputs
   
  They haven't revised the BM5A-Compact yet to series II.
  The regular BM5A are now in series II and should represent an improvement http://dynaudioprofessional.com/bm-series/monitors/bm5a-mkii/


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





warpdriver said:


> they are only more expensive because they include stands and grille. Otherwise they are identical to these
> 
> http://dynaudioprofessional.com/bm-series/monitors/bm5a-compact/ except have RCA unbal inputs
> 
> ...


 
   

 Wow, $300 extra for stands and grills...hardcore. 
   
  When I was shopping for the BM5A's, I was attracted to the compact version, but no one local carried it. So I just ended up going with the non-compact version, which as you pointed out is a series II. I didn't even realize the compact wasn't a series II as well.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Wow, $300 extra for stands and grills...hardcore.
> 
> When I was shopping for the BM5A's, I was attracted to the compact version, but no one local carried it. So I just ended up going with the non-compact version, which as you pointed out is a series II. I didn't even realize the compact wasn't a series II as well.


 
  To be fair, the MSRP for the BM5AMk2 is supposed to be $625 each, even though everybody sells it discounted to $499 each. The MC15 sells for $1299 with no discount for some reason.


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





warpdriver said:


> To be fair, the MSRP for the BM5AMk2 is supposed to be $625 each, even though everybody sells it discounted to $499 each. The MC15 sells for $1299 with no discount for some reason.


 
   

 Ah, I guess it's just due to the MC15 having a smaller market share.


----------



## warpdriver

...and probably because the MC15 is usually sold mainly in "audio stores" rather than "music/pro" stores


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





warpdriver said:


> ...and probably because the MC15 is usually sold mainly in "audio stores" rather than "music/pro" stores


 
  Good point. I don't think there's an actual high-end audio shop within 75 miles of where I live.


----------



## sonq

Have you tried the CM1 in near field listening against the MC15? They look gorgeous.


----------



## leelance

Great thread, thanks everyone. I'm new to the forum, but perhaps someone can weigh in on a couple of options I'm considering for my desk - mostly listening sitting in front of my keyboard:
   
  Option 1 - Dynaudio MC 15 (and possibly a low-end DAC like the Audioengine D1)
  http://www.dynaudio.com/int/multimedia_sound/mc_15.php
   
  Option 2 - Dynaudio DM 2/6 with a TEAC AH01-B (DAC+amp)
  http://www.dynaudio.com/int/home_loudspeaker_systems/dm/dm_26.php
  http://www.teac.com/consumer_electronics/reference_series/a-h01/
   
  Both come in within $100 of each other. A few things I'm torn on: external amplification is a pro because if an amp fails you dont render the speaker useless. But I think the built-in bi-amping of the MC 15 may be better than what I'd get out of the TEAC and the passive 2/6 loudspeakers? It seems the MC 15 is a bit older, but perhaps the "nearfield" design is better for my situation. I'm assuming the MC 15 is shielded but the DM 2/6 isnt - should I be concerned with it less than a foot away from my macbook pro? The simplicity of the MC 15 is attractive.
   
  Thanks tons for any thoughts!


----------



## captian73

Wow, it's been ages since I last posted on head-fi. I moved on from headphones to starting my car audio business, concentraiting on building subwoofer enclosures. However part and parcel of that is learning about 'basic' acoustics, and so i'm in the process of building my own speakers.
   
  Knowing what i know now, I will probably never buy a pair of speakers again, much as though i love/loved the MC15's, I beleive I can build my own gear with better results for cheaper.
   
  This is one of the top car audio engineers in the business and look what he's done.
   
  ihttp://peteybox.com/home-audio/


----------



## FieldEffect

Assuming you're still looking, I think option 1 is much better. Don't run your mind around in "what if something fails" circles of thought. If you ever have a problem with an active monitor, you can either repair it yourself or have it repaired.
   
  While I really like the compact design of the MC 15, I think BM5A's are a much better bang for buck. So you might look at those, too.
  Quote: 





leelance said:


> Great thread, thanks everyone. I'm new to the forum, but perhaps someone can weigh in on a couple of options I'm considering for my desk - mostly listening sitting in front of my keyboard:
> 
> Option 1 - Dynaudio MC 15 (and possibly a low-end DAC like the Audioengine D1)
> http://www.dynaudio.com/int/multimedia_sound/mc_15.php
> ...


----------



## fluidz (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've a pair of Yamaha hs80m monitors, room is slightly treated with panels and a couple of bass traps to remove ringing etc, I think they sound great if sitting in the triangle but I know very well these are monitors and I don't use them for that reason. I listen to music, watch movies and play games. I love high quality sound and came across these. How would the dynaudio mc15 compare to the yams for hifi near field listening? The speakers will be 0.75m away from me, and 0.5m away from the back wall, and symmetrical. Connected to a musical fidelity m1a dac.

Different league? Or a sidestep?

Thanks for your advice.

Edit -

Ended up going for the Mc-15's and my god, they are so musical. Much more nicer to listen to. No horrible 10khz spike as the hs80m's had. Lovely Sound. Took a while to grow acustomed to their signature tho, couple days. Tried listening to the Yams again, the Yams sound so neutral in comparison, which is great for monitoring I guess and Yams do have a much broader and deeper bass response but with the right room treatment and placement the Mc'15's can pump out a clean and powerfull low end. Mc15's are just more Hifi and better suited for Multimedia use. I don't like the 130hz spike on the Dynaudio, not sure if its my room but I eq'd it out, dropping that particular frequency by 5db as to remove a blur, the audio cleared right up and is punchy. Still blame my room with its wooden floors.

Edit 2 : Late update : It was my room causing a 130hz spike, being in a room with a 8ft ceiling height didn't help.


----------



## leelance

Did the MC 15s - awesome. Really. A bit thinner on the low end than I'd hoped but I remedied that with the Sub 250 MC. Yowzer. I personally have not heard a better near field setup. Not that I've heard a lot, but this is really amazing. Seems Dynaudio has dropped the MC15 totally? That's a shame. I guess they didn't sell well enough.


----------



## Michgelsen

I have them too, for music and movies, nothing serious like production or monitoring. For critical listening I always grab my headphones.
  
 I have moved to a few different places since owning them, and it's clear that acoustics play a large part in their bass response. As it is now, I'm very happy with the quality and quantity of their even sounding bass, though in the past there was definitely a bit too little in the lowest octaves. I don't know if there's a 130 Hz spike, but it could be your room. As they are now, they're about 20 cm from the wall, with a curtain between speakers and wall. In the past my desk was free-standing, but the bass is much better now that the speakers are close to the wall. It's not boomy at all, but it does appear to be reinforced by the reflection.
  
 Mids and highs are very smooth, realistic and non-fatiguing. You can easily listen for hours. This I found to be the case regardless of placement/room acoustics.
  
 Overall I'm happy with them, though I'm not sure they're worth their initial asking price of € 1000. To be honest, I don't have much experience with other speakers to judge this. The acoustics have to in your favour though to enjoy these, obviously, but this can be difficult when you place them on a desk. Mine are now sitting on the provided little steel stands and sound (and look) great this way.


----------

